# SEX-agon Piano Pen



## PenWorks (Sep 21, 2005)

Here is a six sided Piano pen from Ken's kit, made in a Jr. Statesmen vs 2.0, I wonder when vs 3.0 is do to release 

This pen is sporting a Penchetta 14K gold nib in medium writing grade
Thanks for looking  As allways critisism is welcome [8D]


----------



## JHFerrell (Sep 21, 2005)

Are you kidding me or what?[:0] Is there anything to criticize? Anthony, I have seen lots of nice pens on this site, but yours are some of the best. Unbelievable work.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 21, 2005)

Anthony, I don't think the general public is quite ready for something like this yet so just package it up and send it to me so I can protect them from it. [}][]


----------



## Czarcastic (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous!  

What a magnificent pen - 'scuse me - _Writing instument_.

I'm completely in awe.


----------



## JimGo (Sep 21, 2005)

Anthony,
That's a beauty!  The only thing that looks a little "off" is that the cap seems to have a smaller diameter than the main barrel, and thus looks a little out of balance to me.  But, as usual, I may be wrong!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 21, 2005)

So? [?] Wats to criticize? [?] Knock-out elegant.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 21, 2005)

The illusive $200.00 pen goes down in flames.  This has to be the $350 model!!!

BEAUTIFUL, Anthony!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 21, 2005)

- Oh ! I peed my pants, it is so beautifull
 - Excellent craftsmenship, fit, finish is SUPERB ! Well Done
 - Excuse my drooling over this fantastic pen you made.
 - Wonderfull pen, design & fit is great, I really like it.
 - Great pen, your finish is superb, it's blinding me.
 - Very nice pen, good job.
More words came to mind!!!
Isn't that amazing?????


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />- Oh ! I peed my pants, it is so beautifull
> - Excellent craftsmenship, fit, finish is SUPERB ! Well Done
> - Excuse my drooling over this fantastic pen you made.
> ...


Ed, you didn't use the icons. []


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 21, 2005)

Billy,

They didn't copy-and I wasn't going to retype all that!!!


----------



## coach (Sep 21, 2005)

Anthony,
I don't think I'll pee my pants, but I like the pen!


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 21, 2005)

Now you guys are to funny []

Your right Jim, The inside flats are within the diamiter of the cap, but the outside edges of the barrel are outside the dia. of the cap, so it does give the appearence the pen is slightly larger than the cap. A trade off I can live with, but is magnified by the photo.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 21, 2005)

Anthony,
That's a good looking pen. I would love to see one that had a six sided cap as well.


----------



## wayneis (Sep 21, 2005)

Anthony your photo only shows three sides, how do we know that it has three more?  LOL

Wayne


----------



## rtjw (Sep 21, 2005)

Great looking pens. Quality craftsmanship.


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 21, 2005)

Six flats = Super Nice Pen!


----------



## swm6500 (Sep 21, 2005)

Anthony, as usual a superb looking pen.


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 21, 2005)

Looks like you are having way too much fun with your new toy.  Do you have a real job?[]


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Sep 22, 2005)

Anthony,  What wood?  What is the materials the keyboard is made of?
Mac


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mac In Oak Ridge_
> <br />Anthony,  What wood?  What is the materials the keyboard is made of?
> Mac


African Blackwood & Holly


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Sep 22, 2005)

Words are hard to find, Wonderful![:0]


----------



## clem (Sep 22, 2005)

Ed   since you peed your pants we'll have to get you some DEPENDS
clem


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 22, 2005)

Great combo...The top photo doesnt highlite the six sided effect as the second foto does (however subtle). It'd be great to hold it ,hey, why dont you start a pen pass...me first. It may not make it to the second person, though.
Tremendous!


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Glenn, it is a pleasure to hold, I don't know if because it is different, but I do like the feel. If you let me hold your cash, I'll let you hold the pen []
I can see me making more of these than round ones. I want to try a triangle ,like the Omas next. Not sure if it is doable, but the worse thing that can happen, I loose a couple of blanks.



Thanks all for the comments.


----------

